# Silicone + Clapboard



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Did an estimate for this upcoming spring. The exterior is clapboard. 

The question I have pertains to this: an exterminator the HO hired decided to caulk with silicone underneath every single siding board on the entire house. Obviously stain ain't sticking to the silicone. 

How do we go about coating this? 

I am thinking just the "regular" spray + backroll will not do because of the silicone. Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I can see a call to a sell rep first that way when it fails you can go back to them. Someone in a other post had good luck with some XIM primer. With some of the same problems


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I've used XIM many a time over silicone on backsplashes/other small projects.

The reason I want to be cautious here is that the silicone is under every single siding board on the entire home (~2,200 sqft), a bit of an overkill in my opinion.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The bottom edge of all the siding pieces is caulked? Did you tell them this had voided any warranty from you or the siding manufacturer since the caulking has ruined how a house is supposed to breath?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I told them they will have issues due to poor ventilation/expansion. They seemed clueless - the exterminator told them he does this all the time...but it's the first I've even seen anything like this around these parts.

Said nothing about warranties as I haven't prepared an estimate yet.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

look up caulking house from hell.. a whole discussion we had on it


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

First and foremost, find and exterminate the exterminator:yes:, as posted already he has ruined at least this house. The only way I have dealt with this is to manually remove the damn chalking at great expense to the HO.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

The chaulking has to be removed no way around it. The house will not breath. Could cause major mold problems and paint failures. I would not touch this job with out removing the chaulking,very good chance you could end up in court. Run Forest run!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would walk away...this would definetly end up being a problem that you will inherit. Someone needs to contact this "exterminator" and tell him to stick to exterminating!!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

*You can expect this!*

Here is what you can expect. Repaired this last summer. Had solid stain applied after the old painter caulked the bottoms of every board. It lasted 3 years. When they called him to redo it, he was out of business. (and they were going to pay him)

Should have taken pictures of what flew off when it was pressure washed and scraped. Bet 70-80% of that stain was off.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks all. Looks like I will be working in a caulk-removal line into the estimate. 

Dayam, it will not be cheap, or fast, to get rid of this. With what I need to charge to scrape the 1000s miles of caulk, I hope they still have the number of that exterminator.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Don't walk away. Prepare a worst case scenario estimate and explain / justify your price. If they don't agree or understand then so be it. I'd much rather have a reputation of a contractor that was too high then one that is incapable of doing the job so they just walked off.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, I'm not walking. But it will cost to remove all that damn silicone.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Don't walk away. Prepare a worst case scenario estimate and explain / justify your price. If they don't agree or understand then so be it. I'd much rather have a reputation of a contractor that was too high then one that is incapable of doing the job so they just walked off.


I would not be worried about my reputation from walking away from trying to polish a T*rd but more worried about the head aches involved"possible liabilities" for the little profit. Not worth my time & effort


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I would not be worried about my reputation from walking away from trying to polish a T*rd but more worried about the head aches involved"possible liabilities" for the little profit. Not worth my time & effort


Aaron - I hear you. You remove the "possible liabilities" by doing right what the ex-man did wrong (reworking his slop). If you got paid for your time and effort it would be worth it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would add this into the equasion when giving the estimate, might help sell it.

http://www.wedgevent.com/


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I would add this into the equasion when giving the estimate, might help sell it.
> 
> http://www.wedgevent.com/


Very good idea to incorporate these as proof of an idiot move by the exterminator!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I would add this into the equasion when giving the estimate, might help sell it.
> 
> http://www.wedgevent.com/


Just talked with him yesterday about some moisture questions. Super nice guy and very helpful.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried the wedgevents once, but the house had 8" lap siding and was white. The wedgevents really made for a poor appearance on the home. The siding would have looked all wavy and the dark gaps on the bottom edge looked really bad. I sampled an area on the home and ended up pulling them out.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Run Forest Run!!!!

Or at least void and warranty


----------

